# Kraut cutter, part 2



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Got unknown years worth of dust removed from my kraut cutter. This sticker was found.









Gave all the surfaces a light sanding with 150 grit paper, wiped it down with a damp rag, let it dry overnight and then gave it a coat of mineral oil.









Talked to a friend from another board about the blades and how to adjust them. Realized that parts were missing from mine. A trip to the hwde store for screws and nuts. The nuts between the blades and blade bracket have been drilled out so that they act as spacers to raise the rear of the blades, so that the "angle of attack" is less.








I may have to add some more shim/spacer stock to the rear blade to raise it up to where the trailing edge is even with the wood behind it.

Did not have any cabbage to do a test run with, so I used a potato to check out how my initial setup was going to work. Think I can use it as is to make potato chips. :bouncy:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice! my grandpa made ours, its part of my inheritance


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you want to date it, it's less than 50 years old. ZIP Codes weren't instituted until 1963. 

Martin


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Apparantly, they are no longer in business, according to Google.


----------

